# 50 gallon with one large pleco. stocking ideas?



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

i'm considering getting lake malawi cichlids but i haven't found that much on other sites about what species go good together. right now I have a 50 gal tank that has had goldfish and a common pleco for the past 10 years (the pleco is actually 11 years old it came from my previous tank). all of the goldfish are gone now only the pleco (11"-12" long)= remains. do you have any suggestions on what i could get for my tank? I would prefer species that are least 5"+ but not something that's going to need a larger tank when full grown and also not overly aggressive. 
I have raised goldfish for over 20 years but i dont know much about cichlids

Thanks
TMZDesign


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

What are your tank dimensions?


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

The Cichlid Guy said:


> What are your tank dimensions?


18"W 30" L 18 H


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

Are Plecos not compatible with Lake Malawi Cichlids? im surprised the lack of responses. if this topic violates the forum rules im sorry. i thought i read through them well enough 
just looking for information


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Some plecos are compatible, but the tank dimensions are pretty small for most cichlids.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it not 36x18x18? The dimensions you've given are 42 gallons while 36" would be 50 gallons. Bowfront?
In any case, as mentioned the tank is somewhat small for malawi. You might get away with a small group of semi-docile mbuna such as Ps. saulosi or L. caeruleus stocked at 1m:4-5f.
The pleco is likely too big for the tank as is and will continue to grow.


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

james1983 said:


> Some plecos are compatible, but the tank dimensions are pretty small for most cichlids.


oh ok so they need more length and less height? also *** noticed a few topics on here for similar gallon tanks that list a lot of fish in them. one i saw had 16 fish in it. could i just reduce the number since my dimensions arnt the best or is it that they wouldn't even if i just had one ?

the tank dimensions i posted are the actual swimming area the outside dimensions are 18.5"W 30.5" L 21" H there is about 1.5" of gravel at the bottom that can be removed. 
my tank is less common in dimensions than most. its an oceanic model thats been discontinued. *** seen a lot of 50 gallon tanks but they are normally shorter , narrower and a lot longer

thanks for your help
TMZDesign


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

GTZ said:


> Is it not 36x18x18? The dimensions you've given are 42 gallons while 36" would be 50 gallons. Bowfront?
> In any case, as mentioned the tank is somewhat small for malawi. You might get away with a small group of semi-docile mbuna such as Ps. saulosi or L. caeruleus stocked at 1m:4-5f.
> The pleco is likely too big for the tank as is and will continue to grow.


thanks for your reply. i didnt see it when i posted earlier 
the outside dimensions are 18.5"W 30.5" L 21" H there is about 1.5" of gravel at the bottom that can be removed. 
i will look into the mbuna you mentioned. the pleco has slowed down in growth in the past several years. i thinks its only gotten maybe .5- .75" longer in the past 3-4 years but i do see your point i know someone who has one at least as big as the one in your picture he has it in a 75 gallon tank all by its self

thanks 
TMZDesign


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd put the pleco in a larger tank, but if you can't then I would keep just the pleco in this tank.


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

thanks everyone for the information. I am looking into getting the Ps. saulosi GTZ suggested and am also looking into getting rid of my pleco from what *** been reading online that can be a challenge because so many people have them. i would love to keep it but i can only have one tank right now due to space. one thought is to get a larger tank. I found a 90 gallon on craigslist for $100 with stand the ad has a picture showing it set up with what looks like a large sea crate but im not for sure on that. (i can post a link) is it a good idea to buy a used tank? (i normally buy new) if so what should i look for when looking at this tank? and does the possible sea crate having been in this tank concern you? 
if i buy the 90 gallon could i keep the pleco in the same tank or would that still cause issues ( i want to do it the right way just not sure what that is yet)

also a more long term question: i would like to eventually upgrade to a 200-300 gallon tank (2 years+) is it possible to introduce new fish with adult cichlids or is it best to start them all at the same age?

thanks 
TMZDesign


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would still lose the pleco. Once they start getting large, they pretty much stop eating algea and turn into lazy poop machines.

You can also add fish with adults, but always do it in groups, never singles.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nothing wrong with buying a used tank...look for no leaks and no scratches.


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

thought i would give an update: i called about the 90 gallon tank it was already sold so im going to wait till i can find a new home for the pleco or get another tank before i get cichlids 
thanks for everyone's help answering my questions

TMZDesign


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

good news i just got a larger tank 115 gallon 48"L x 18"W x 31" H. i paid $340 for it the guy drove 90 miles to bring it to me. its a little dirty and i need to find or make a stand for it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on the larger tank, I think it will offer more stocking options for you.


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Congrats on the larger tank, I think it will offer more stocking options for you.


thanks. im hoping it will im wanting to do a realistic tank that has fish all from the same part of the lake . im looking for species that aren't overly aggressive. i kinda like the look of the mbuna the best and i really like the color of the Ps. saulosi. im also looking for fish that wont cross breed with other species 
does anyone have any suggestions for fish that are from the same area and can be in a 115 gallon tank together? they dont need to go with Ps. saulosi necessarily just giving an idea of what i like. im thinking this would be more of a breeding tank rather than an all male tank

thanks 
TMZDesign


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stock it like a 75G (same footprint). Think in terms of 4 species with 1m:4f of each. One idea:
Species 1: Pseudotropheus Acei
Species 2: Iodotropueus sprengerae (Rusties)
Species 3: Pseudotropheus saulosi
Species 4: Pseudotropheus saulosi

By doing 2 slots with saulosi you may be able to get more than one blue-barred male.


----------



## tmzdesign (Dec 21, 2014)

thanks DJRabsome. i like your idea. i noticed there are two species with the same name in the species profiles for Pseudotropheus Acei. one is eastern (Msuli) the other is western (Ngara) i was curious which one you were referring to? im assuming the msuli since everything else is from the eastern side 
i was also curious what my options are for substitutions in case i cant find one the species on the list

thanks 
TMZDesign


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With the acei you could go with either collection point.

Regarding substitutions you would have to post them...to determine if your new selection fits with the others on the list.

This is a nice list for beginners.

If you could not get saulosi you could go with yellow labs in one of the species slots.


----------

